
UK court ruling says email signature blocks can sign binding contracts - ga-vu
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/09/30/email_signature_legally_binding_contract/
======
mytailorisrich
This was essentially already established, I believe, in relation to contracts
and signatures in general in electronic communications.

